# Windows sound works but nothing else



## IssuesB (Apr 23, 2009)

Heres my problem

All the system sounds work 100%, such as start up sound, error sound, shut down sound etc. The sound also works if I open up a music file into Windows Media Player. But if I go into an internet browser, Firefox, I am unable to hear sounds on sites such as youtube. I tried seperate browsers thinking the issues was with firefox, the problem occured in IE, and Opera as well.

Additionally, I cannot hear sounds playing games as well. Specifically world of warcraft, I checked sound settings in game and their as normal.

I've restored my computer to an earlier date before the problem existed, did not work.

I am using a Sound Blaster Audigy sound card. It shows up in the device manager, it appears to be up to date and running.

The problem occured today out of nowhere and all the sound simultaneously stopped working except for the windows system sounds.

Please help, hope I provided enough information. 

Thanks.


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

Some WEB sites need special browser Plugins. Do you have the latest Flash Player installed? This is very easy to check if you go the the URL link, a Flash video should play (_with sound_).


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

You should also trying installing some codecs:

http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/KLite-Codec-Pack-Standard/1094057842/2


----------



## IssuesB (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes I have flash player, as well as installed codec packs.

It also doesnt work in games as well.

I dont understand why it was working earlier in the day and now it's giving me issues. ;/


----------

